# Brauche dringend hilfe ! Pc fährt hoch aber kein bild !



## Ice-Head (14. Februar 2012)

*Brauche dringend hilfe ! Pc fährt hoch aber kein bild !*

Hallo Zusammen,

also ich habe folgendes Problem, mein Computer startet zwar aber ich bekomme kein Bild. 
Alles scheint zu laufen (Grafikkarten Lüfter, alle anderen Lüfter, Maus und Tastaur leuchten auch auf!)
Es scheint alles ganz normal zu laufen doch es kommt kein bild.

Gestern Abend habe ich nur etwas mit Rainmeter & Rocketdock rum gebastelt 
wollte dan Pc neu starten umzusehen ob er meine settings gespeichert hat und dann kam aufeinmal kein Bild mehr.

Die festplatte scheint meiner meinung nach nicht richtig zu laufen, also nicht wie vorher sie hört sich beim booten komisch an es gibt ein kurzes kraziges Geräusch und dann nix mehr sie scheint zwar zu laufen aber nicht zu Booten also nicht wie vorher da wurde sie etwas lauter (man hat gemerkt das sie gearbeitet hat) und der Pc fur hoch.



Kann dies der fehler sein, festplatte schrott  

Brauche drigend Hilfe !!!

Mein System:

CPU :        AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 6 x 2,8 GHz
Grafikarte: Evga GTX 580 3072 MB
Netzteil:    650W Corsair TX650W 
RAM: Mach Xtrem Copper DDR3-1333 4 GB
 Mainboard: ASUS M4A77T/USB3.


----------



## Geicher (14. Februar 2012)

Hast du im BIOS bzw. Post Screen ein Bild?


----------



## Ice-Head (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe ! Pc fährt hoch aber kein bild !*

Nein auch nichts von anfang an bleibt der Bildschrim aus.
> kein BIOS screen 
ich wollte ja schon von Windows CD booten aber das geht ja auch nicht ohne bild.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe ! Pc fährt hoch aber kein bild !*



Ice-Head schrieb:


> Nein auch nichts von anfang an bleibt der Bildschrim aus.
> > kein BIOS screen
> ich wollte ja schon von Windows CD booten aber das geht ja auch nicht ohne bild.



Also lt. deiner Aussage startet der PC erst garnicht. 
D.h. die HDD kann schon mal nicht der Schuldige sein. 
Versuch mal: 

- Hardreset ( Bios Batterie rausmachen, 2min warten und wieder rein stecken (das setzt das Bios zurück)) 
- überprüf alle Kontakte Stecker auf ihren richtigen Sitz (auch im PC selbst).
- gibt der PC ein Signal von sich nach dem Start? (ein "Piep/DuD/Ton") 
- Teste (wen möglich) mal ein anderes NT, möglich ist dein aktuelles defekt! 

Ich will jetzt nicht den  an die Wand mahlen aber es kann sein das es dein MB zerschossen hat! Kann muss aber aber nicht sein!


----------



## Ice-Head (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe ! Pc fährt hoch aber kein bild !*

Der Pc startet, also an geht er nur halt ohne bild  
CPU lüfter, Licht usw. alles funzt soweit ...  nur der Bildschrim geht nicht an.

> BIOS batterie entfernen ? kann dabei was passieren ?

> Kontakte sowie stecker alles überprüft, wie gesagt er ging ich habe ja vorher dran gesessen und hab nur einen neustart durchgeführt um zu sehen ob die settings übernommen wurden. 

> PC gibt kein pieps Ton oder dessgleichen von sich. Bin mir jetzt aber nicht sicher ob er das vorher tat  

> NT kann nicht defekt sein, ist erst einen Monat Alt und er bekommt ja strom sonst würd sich ja kein lüfter oder sowas drehen.

> Mainboard zerschossen ? aber wie das ? ich habe ja nur mit rocketdock & rainmeter vorher etwas rumgespielt mehr nicht. 


>> Die festplatte macht zu start hin ein komisches geräusch & dreht auch zum booten nicht wie sonst !


----------



## Gamefruit93 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe ! Pc fährt hoch aber kein bild !*



Ice-Head schrieb:


> > BIOS batterie entfernen ? kann dabei was passieren ?


Nein, das BIOS wird auf die Standardeinstellungen zurückgesetzt.



> >  Kontakte sowie stecker alles überprüft, wie gesagt er ging ich habe ja  vorher dran gesessen und hab nur einen neustart durchgeführt um zu sehen  ob die settings übernommen wurden.


Was genau hast du geändert?[/QUOTE]



> > PC gibt kein pieps Ton oder dessgleichen von sich. Bin mir jetzt aber nicht sicher ob er das vorher tat


Hat dein PC einen Beeper? 



> >  NT kann nicht defekt sein, ist erst einen Monat Alt und er bekommt ja  strom sonst würd sich ja kein lüfter oder sowas drehen.


Richtig, das Netzteil sollte deiner Beschreibung nach okay sein.



> > Mainboard zerschossen ? aber wie das ? ich habe ja nur mit rocketdock & rainmeter vorher etwas rumgespielt mehr nicht.


Wenn du nur an der Software was gespielt hast, sollte nichts kaputt sein.



> >> Die festplatte macht zu start hin ein komisches geräusch & dreht auch zum booten nicht wie sonst !


 Wie genau hört sich das an?

Hast du eine Onboard-Grafikkarte?
Wenn ja, stecke deine normale Grafikkarte mal ab und teste mit der Onboard.


----------



## Lazarus_at (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe ! Pc fährt hoch aber kein bild !*

Mal ganz blöd gefragt, hast du geschaut ob der Monitor funktioniert/angeschlossen ist? 
Hörst du den Windows Anmeldesound?


----------



## Ice-Head (14. Februar 2012)

*@ Gamefruit93:*

*> Ich Habe mir Rocket Dock sowie Rainmaster heruntergeladen, und halt mein Desktop verschönert.*
*Als ich damit fertig war und mir die optic & alles andere zusagte dachte ich mir nur ich starte den PC kurz mal neu ob die settings auch erhalten bleiben. *

*Danach also nach dem Neustart kam kein bild mehr. 10 min vorher lief alles noch einwandfrei.*




> Wie genau hört sich das an?


 
> Wie ein kleines "klicken" (schwer zu beschreiben ) kurz so als ob sie Loslegen will aber dann kommt das klicken und dann brummt sie zwar aber nicht wie als wenn sie bootet.

deswegen tipp ich ja auf die festplatte weil alles andere scheint wie gehabt zu laufen.

ja onboard ist vorhanden ich werde später das erst mal mit der BIOS Batterie versuchen & dann das mit onboard grafikkarte.



> Mal ganz blöd gefragt, hast du geschaut ob der Monitor funktioniert/angeschlossen ist?
> Hörst du den Windows Anmeldesound?


 
Ich bin vielleicht neu hier aber nicht dumm  
Ja Bildschirm ist angeschlossen er lief ja 10 min zuvor wie gehabt ! Alles ganz normal erst nach dem Neustart fing dieses Problem an!


----------



## Windows0.1 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe ! Pc fährt hoch aber kein bild !*

Ich kenn das hatte ein kumpel auch schonmal da hat die grafikkarte irgendwie die auflösung zuhochgestellt 

mit seinen 19 zoller gings nich aber als ich mein 24 zoller angeschlossen hab gings 

er hat die karte eingeschickt die haben da dan irgendwas dran rumgewerkelt dan gings wieder


----------



## chris1995 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe ! Pc fährt hoch aber kein bild !*

Steck mal die Festplatte ab und schau ob du ins Bios kommst.
evtl hat sich auch die Grafikkauflösung verändert.

MfG Chris


----------



## Ice-Head (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe ! Pc fährt hoch aber kein bild !*

Danke für die zahleiche Hilfe 

Sobald ich von der Arbeit Zuhause bin werde ich die möglichen Vorschläge alle mal durchtesten & schauen was genau hilft.


----------



## mojoxy (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe ! Pc fährt hoch aber kein bild !*

Hm mein erster Gedanke gerade war auch zu hohe Auflösung, aber wenn er nicht mal POST und BIOS sieht, wird es das nicht sein 
Will ja nicht den schwarzen Peter an die Wand malen, aber wenn du gar keine Bild mehr bekommst, gibt es nicht allzu viele Möglichkeiten:


Grafikkarte - sehr wahrscheinlich. Würde auch mal die Kabel tauschen, falls noch nicht geschehen
Monitor - wahrscheinlich, evtl. auch kann auch das Netzteil des Monitors defekt sein. Tut der noch was? Standby-Leucht, etc.?
Mainboard - eher unwahrscheinlich, da dein PC offensichtlich noch startet und scheinbar auch noch irgendwas tut 
Netzteil - auch eher unwahrscheinlich, dass nur die Leitung der Grafikkarte beschädigt ist. Meist ist entweder alles defekt oder nichts 



Ice-Head schrieb:


> Ja Bildschirm ist angeschlossen er lief ja 10 min zuvor wie gehabt ! Alles ganz normal erst nach dem Neustart fing dieses Problem an!


Meistens funktionieren die Teile immer noch 10 Minuten davor, bevor sie kaputt gehen


----------



## Ice-Head (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe ! Pc fährt hoch aber kein bild !*

Morgen zusammen,

also BIOS neustart hat nichts gebracht (Batterie raus 2 min warten)

habe eine andere grafikkarte eingebaut und es kam immer noch kein bild 

Start ohne Festplatte auch kein Bild oder screen zu BIOS 

Es Scheint auch als wenn der pc gar nicht hochfahren will, weil sonst wenn er immer hoch fährt wird er etwas lauter & man merkt direkt er arbeitet.

zurzeit aber fehlanzeige


----------



## mojoxy (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe ! Pc fährt hoch aber kein bild !*

Ich frage noch mal: Monitor?


----------



## Ice-Head (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe ! Pc fährt hoch aber kein bild !*

> Monitor funktioniert einwandfrei standby leuchte leuchtet & sobald kabel abgeschlossen erscheint ein bild auf dem bildschrim
"bitte singnal kabel anschließen"

> Grafikkarte kabel tauschen also das dvi-kabel zum bildschrim hin ? oder die Pci-e stromstecker ?

Pc startet auch wie gehabt alles scheint wirklich zu laufen lüfter CPU dreht, Grafikarte Lüfter dreht, alles andere arbeitet auch nur irgend wie will er nicht richtig starten. 

Zuvor als ich mein pc angemacht habe immer dann hat man richtig gemerkt das er BOOTET und dann hochfährt.
aber jetzt kann ich beim einschalten alles versuchen & ich komme ja noch nicht mal in bios rein.


----------



## mojoxy (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe ! Pc fährt hoch aber kein bild !*



Ice-Head schrieb:


> > Grafikkarte kabel tauschen also das dvi-kabel zum bildschrim hin ? oder die Pci-e stromstecker?


Ich meinte eigentlich, dass DVI-Kabel, aber falls du auch noch ein anderes PCIe-Stromkabel hast, kann es nicht schaden, dass auch mal zu tauschen 



Ice-Head schrieb:


> Pc startet auch wie gehabt alles scheint wirklich zu laufen lüfter CPU dreht, Grafikarte Lüfter dreht, alles andere arbeitet auch nur irgend wie will er nicht richtig starten.


Das heißt erst mal nichts. Bei nem Auto kann ja auch noch das Licht brennen, aber der Motor startet nicht mehr


----------



## Zeromajor (15. Februar 2012)

Tja ich fürchte es ist das Mainboard.
Hatte vor rund einen Monat das gleiche problem.
Der computer ging an, Leuchten, Grafikkarte,usw. aber eben nicht der Monitor.
Der Monitor wurde nicht angesteuert. 
Der war zwei Monate alt, hab zur sicherheit auch die grka ausgetauscht, war es aber nicht.
Ein Mainboard tausch verhalf wunder.
Alles wieder i.O.
Tut mir leid, aber das ganze hört sich nach nem Mainboard crash an.

MfG Zeromajor


----------



## Ice-Head (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe ! Pc fährt hoch aber kein bild !*

hat der tausch denn was gebracht also von der Grafikkarte ? 
mit der ersatz hattest du da ein bild ? oder auch keines ?


----------



## mojoxy (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe ! Pc fährt hoch aber kein bild !*

Nah ich glaube kaum, da er ja sagt, dass es das nicht war.


----------



## Zeromajor (15. Februar 2012)

Nein ein grka tausch bracht leider nix. Wie bereits geschrieben nur ein Mainboard tausch.


----------



## Ice-Head (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe ! Pc fährt hoch aber kein bild !*

okay dann werde ich mal mit einem neuen mainboard rechenen müssen.

sind durch den mainboard crash den die anderen teile wie RAM, Fetsplatte jetzt auch hin ?


----------



## Zeromajor (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe ! Pc fährt hoch aber kein bild !*

Ja, kann sein, muss es aber nicht!
Das hängt damit zusammen warum dein Mobo kaputt ist.
Ich hatte Glück, es war nichts weiter kaputt und davon würde ich bei dir auch ausgehen.

MfG Zeromajor


----------



## Ice-Head (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe ! Pc fährt hoch aber kein bild !*

alles klar danke für die hilfe 
zum glück bekomme ich die tage ein neues main 

dann bleibt halt nur die frage offen wie es dazu kam ich hab noch nie in bios rumgeschraubt, oder sonstiges veränderungen vor genommen. 

aber kann das wirklich nur durch software das sich das main verabschiedet ? 

ich hab ja bevor dies alles passiert ist etwas mit rainmeter & rocket dock rumgespielt


----------



## Lizz (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe ! Pc fährt hoch aber kein bild !*

Also das es durch Rainmeter bzw Rocketdock liegt ist ein wenig unwahrscheinlich. Da kannste gleich behaupten es liegt daran, das du jemals irgendwas installiert hast 
Passieren kann immer was. Sei es Software, kleiner stupser mim Fuß :p Was auch immer. 

Ich bin ganz ehrlich und hab gerade keine Lust alles durchzulesen, aber schon versucht den Ram neu zu stecken?
Hatte schon des öfteren das Problem, das kein Signal gekommen ist, aber an sich alles lief, nur eben kein Bild. Nach neuem Steck ging es (einmal sogar erst nachm 6-8 mal neu stecken!!! )

Was noch sein könnte, wenn es wirklich dahin geschieden ist, das die Abstandshalter hinten nicht richtig dran sind bzw. ein bis zwei fehlen. Dadurch kann passieren, das das MB hinten aufs Case kommt und dann was klitze kleines durchschmort. JAAAAA ist mir auch schon passiert!!!


----------



## Gonzberg (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe ! Pc fährt hoch aber kein bild !*



Lizz schrieb:


> Was noch sein könnte, wenn es wirklich dahin geschieden ist, das die Abstandshalter hinten nicht richtig dran sind bzw. ein bis zwei fehlen. Dadurch kann passieren, das das MB hinten aufs Case kommt und dann was klitze kleines durchschmort. JAAAAA ist mir auch schon passiert!!!


 
Da so ein Abstandshalter gute 10mm Länge misst, müsstes Du das Board ja gewaltig durchgebogen haben, dass es das Gehäuse berührt. Ich glaube da lag es nicht an einem Kurzschluss sondern an Rissen im PCB

@TE

RAM könnte man auf jeden Fall nochmal abchecken, da hat Lizz recht. Versuch mal jeweils mit nur einem Riegel zu starten und wechsel alle durch. Wenn das auch nichts bringt, vllt. mal kurz einen sicher funktionierend Riegel vom Kumpel ausleihen.


----------



## Lizz (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe ! Pc fährt hoch aber kein bild !*

Frag mich bitte nicht, aber das war bei nem Kumpel der nur WLP ausgetauscht haben wollte und ich ihm diesen gefallen machen wollte, da er sich nicht traute. Da hat über die hälfte an Abstandshaltern gefehlt, aber mir nix bei gedacht. Die untere linkere Ecke hat non stop den Boden berührt, wenn der PC lag 
Da ich den Laden kenne wo er sich das zusammenbauen ließ, vermute ich stark, das die diese Gummiabstandshalter benutzt haben und diese nach Zeit sich irgendwo in die unedlichen Welten des.. Ich schweife ab! xD Die Abstandshalter die noch dranne waren, waren eh nicht einhaltlich


----------



## Ice-Head (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe ! Pc fährt hoch aber kein bild !*

Gut ich werde später das mit den RAM's nochmal probieren.

ansonsten hab ich mir garde ein ersatz mainboard besorgt 

dickes danke erst mal an alle für die schnelle hilfe


----------



## mojoxy (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe ! Pc fährt hoch aber kein bild !*

Hehe, auf jeden Fall mal berichten, was dabei rauskommt. Ratespiele machen ohne Auflösung immer nur halb so viel Spaß


----------



## Ice-Head (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe ! Pc fährt hoch aber kein bild !*

Na Klar 

danmal daumen drücken


----------



## Ice-Head (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe ! Pc fährt hoch aber kein bild !*

Guten Morgen,

also nach einbau des neuen Mainboards gestern ging es immer noch nicht ... 
dann habe ich alle Ram Speicher entfernt bis auf einen und siehe da ein bild auf dem Bildschirm 
Dann habe ich durch getestet (jeden einzeln einmal rein) & da hab ich den übeltäter gefunden.
Anscheind war einer defekt hab dann direkt noch neue geholt & Rechner läuft wieder wie vorher.

also waren nur ein Ram speicher schuld ( naja zum glück)

Nochmal danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Lizz (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe ! Pc fährt hoch aber kein bild !*

xDDDD Ich dachte du willst zuerst die rams durchtesten und dann erst das MB!  Hättest dir Arbeit ersparrt. Naja, wayne. Hauptsache die Mieze mijaut wieder.


----------



## Ice-Head (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe ! Pc fährt hoch aber kein bild !*

Neues Mainboard war eh mal fällig 
und so konnte ich gestern auch mal alles wieder schön sauber machen


----------



## mojoxy (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe ! Pc fährt hoch aber kein bild !*

Na da haste ja echt noch mal Glück gehabt. Bei den Preisen aktuell ist ja fast kein Schaden entstanden


----------

